
The Diversity Staff at the University of Michigan Is Nearly 100 People - jseliger
http://www.intellectualtakeout.org/article/diversity-staff-university-michigan-nearly-100-full-time-employees
======
eptcyka
Why is this flagged?

~~~
gizmo
It's a clickbait article with almost no substance. It lifts all data from
[https://www.aei.org/publication/more-on-my-efforts-to-
advanc...](https://www.aei.org/publication/more-on-my-efforts-to-advance-
diversity-equity-and-inclusion/) and adds some lazy commentary.

------
0x4f3759df
This reminds me of Professor Doom's rantings like this one

"Illinois University: Cut Faculty Pay To Zero"
[http://professorconfess.blogspot.com/2018/05/illinois-
univer...](http://professorconfess.blogspot.com/2018/05/illinois-university-
cut-faculty-pay-to.html)

------
drak0n1c
Tuition increases are mainly due to expanding administrative staff subsidized
by a bottomless supply of $120 billion+ yearly in federally guaranteed student
loans. If you aren't rich (or destitute and eligible for a full ride) you're
going to take a big hit.

~~~
maxerickson
You don't have to be destitute to get quite a lot of tuition assistance at
Michigan's Ann Arbor campus:

[https://admissions.umich.edu/costs-aid/michigan-
residents](https://admissions.umich.edu/costs-aid/michigan-residents)

The $11 million divided across 45,000 students is $250, so hardly the main
component of the $15,000 tuition.

------
lizardskull
What I got out of the article is you can almost use the letters in diversity
to spell divides.

